#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  А что слышно о строительстве ритритного центра Чоки Нима Ринпоче?

## sherab

А что слышно о строительстве ритритного центра Чоки Нима Ринпоче?
Много лет идут разговоры, есть какие-то реальные сдвиги?

----------


## Татьяна

Строить вроде не собирались. Спонсоры искали помещение под центр в аренду.

----------


## Евгений Б.

По имеющейся у меня на сегодня информации, есть участок. 
В каком состоянии процесс оформления документов и намечается ли строительство - я не знаю. То есть строительство предполагали начать в этом году, но у меня нет более подробной информации относительно того, произойдёт это или нет.

----------


## sherab

Про участок в Тульской области мы знаем... Вопрос на каком этапе?...

----------


## Евгений Б.

Да, вопрос  :Smilie:

----------


## sherab

Ну я думаю на ритрите с Чоки Нима Ринпоче, что-то прояснится...

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Ну я думаю на ритрите с Чоки Нима Ринпоче, что-то прояснится...


А есть ли информация о ретрите с Чоки Нима Ринпоче? Когда будет в этом году - ничего не известно?  :Smilie:

----------


## sherab

Надеемся, что будет как всегда).... Как только инфа будет, она будет везде....

----------


## Гьялцен

> А есть ли информация о ретрите с Чоки Нима Ринпоче? Когда будет в этом году - ничего не известно?


4-11 сентября.

----------

